# Bump in the Night



## AKERSWD00 (Mar 29, 2010)

HA HA HA Thats funny


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Why Can't Vampires Have Children?*

They have them all the time, they haven't figured out how to stop eating them after they have them.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahhahahahhaahhhahahahaa. I would eat mine too!

you both are funny.


----------

